# الأمثال في إنجيل القدّيس لوقا



## mary naeem (18 أبريل 2013)

*
 الأمثال في إنجيل القدّيس لوقا​





*





* الأمثال في إنجيل القدّيس لوقا*​
​
نجمع في هذا العدد باقي أمثال الفصل الثالث عشر حتى وإن لم تكن تتناول كلها الموضوع ذاته. يختلف الموضوع الذي يتناوله مثلا حبة الخردل (18-19) والخميرة (20-21) عن موضوع تعليم الباب الضيق (22-30). يدور المثلان الأولان حول تواضع بداية ملكوت الله الشديد، وعظمة نتيجة حلوله.
*مثلا "حبة الخردل والخميرة"*
يضع إنجيل القديس لوقا هذين المثلين التوأم في سياق رحلة صعود يسوع إلى أورشليم، وبالتحديد في نهاية تعليمه في المجمع (لو 9:13)، حيث تعرّض يسوع لمقاومة ورفض شديدين (لو10:13-17). إن وضع المثلين في هذا المكان المزدوج (الصعود إلى أورشليم ورفض تعليم يسوع في المجمع) يسبغ عليهما طابعاً كريستولوجياً شديداً. إن طلب الملكوت والبحث عنه هو طلب يسوع والبحث عنه. يهدف المثلان القصيران تشجيع المؤمنين تجاه الفشل الذي يتعرض له يسوع: تواضع البداية وصغرها لا يقارن بعظمة النهاية، لا بل أنه المقدمة أو الشرط الذي لا غنى عنه.
*"حبة الخردل" (لو19:13)*
يعرض إنجيل القديس لوقا مثل حبة الخردل بطريقة موجزة جداً: فيستعمل ثلاثة أفعال فقط ليتكلم عن مراحله الثلاث: زرعها- نموها- تحولها إلى شجرة. ويستخدم هذه الأفعال الثلاثة في زمن الماضي التام في حال التأكيد. لا يضيف أية تفاصيل توضيحية. إن تحوّل حبة الخردل، بسرعة فائقة، إلى شجرة ضخمة، وهو من معجزات الطبيعة، أمر واضح، يمكن لأي مرء أن يلاحظه. كما أن الإنجيل لا يقول مثلاً إن حبة الخردل هي أصغر جميع الحبوب، وقت الزراعة، ولكنها تصبح، عندما تكبر أكبر البقول. يزوّد إنجيل القديس متى قارئه بهذه التفاصيل.
إن أهم نقطة، في إنجيل القديس لوقا، هي التناقض الشديد بين تواضع البداية وصغرها من ناحية وعظمة النهاية وروعتها. يترك النص، في هذا الإنجيل، فسحة لمرحلة الوسط وهي مرحلة النمو. من جهة أخرى لا يقوم التركيز فقط على البداية والنهاية. تشير إلى هذا الأمر وتوضحه أزمنة الأفعال الثلاثة ومظهرها: إنها كلها متوازنة. والمرحلة الثانية ليست مجرد وسيلة لربط الاستمرارية بين الأولى والثالثة، بين البذرة والشجرة، بين بداية الملكوت واكتماله. إنها مرحلة نمو ذات معنى مستقل. وغني عن الذكر أن تعليم إنجيل القديس لوقا يركّز دائماً على هذا الأمر. إنه يعكس الجانب الإيجابي لزمن الكنيسة. إنه ليس بعد زمن الاكتمال، وفي نفس الوقت لم يعد بعد زمن البداية. إنه الزمن الذي تجتاح فيه كلمة الله العالم، وينتشر الإنجيل ويهتدي الوثنيون. إنها اللوحة التي يرسمها أيضاً كتاب أعمال الرسل.
*"الخميرة"* (لو 21:13)
ينسخ إنجيل القديس لوقا مثل الخميرة (لو 21:13) من إنجيل القديس متى (مت 33:13ب) حرفياً، مع فارق واحد هو الفعل الذي يحدّد عمل المرأة: يستخدم إنجيل القديس لوقا فعل *خبأ*، بينما يستخدم إنجيل القديس متى *خبأ في*، وهو تفصيل دقيق.
لا يكفي، في الواقع، دس الخميرة في الدقيق، لابد من العمل في هذا الخليط. يكتفي إنجيل القديس لوقا بالقول بدسها، ثم تقوم الخميرة ذاتها بعمل اللازم. كما أن صورة الاختباء أو الدس توحي بأن الخميرة تختفي، ويصبح عملها غير منظور. هكذا أيضاً ملكوت الله.
*الباب الضيق *(لو 22:13-30)
يجب قراءة هذا المقطع على ضوء الجدال الذي يدخل فيه المثل. المثل في حد ذاته قليل الأهمية. إن ملاحظة الصراع الذي يزداد بين سؤال وجواب بين فكر السائل ورد يسوع عليه، هو الذي يوضح طبيعة هذا المثل وتعليمه.
تلعب الملاحظة الخاصّة بتحديد الزمن "*وهو سائر إلى أورشليم*" دوراً لاهوتياً هاماً. إنها ليست مجرد ملحوظة عابرة أو إشارة زمنية فحسب. نستطيع أن نضع عنوان "*نحو أورشليم*" لفقرة إنجيل القديس لوقا الممتدة من لو 51:9 حتى لو 28:19. ولكن الإنجيلي يصر، في نصنا هذا عن الباب الضيق، أن يحدد "*هو سائر إلى أورشليم*" ويبدو أن لوقا يخشى أن ينسى القارئ هذا الأمر، فيشير إليه مراراً عديدة (57:9؛ 38:10، 33:13؛ 25:14؛ 11:17؛ 31:18و37؛ 1:19و11و28).
يجدر بنا أن نتساءل عن سبب إصرار الإنجيلي على تذكير القارئ أن هذه الأحداث وهذه الأقوال تقع كلها في إطار صعود يسوع إلى أورشليم. لا ينصب اهتمام لوقا على تزويدنا بالمعلومات الجغرافية، أو إعطاء تفاصيل تاريخية على غرار اليوميات، لتحركات يسوع. إن هدفه تعليمي لاهوتي. يتوجّه المعلم نحو أورشليم حيث تقع أحداث الخلاص الكبرى: آلام وموت وقيامة يسوع المسيح وبداية مسيرة الكنيسة. ويدخل ضمن هذه الأحداث في رأي إنجيل القديس لوقا، رفض بني إسرائيل تعاليم يسوع ورسالته. إن مدينة أورشليم هي رمز أمانة الله وتحقيقه وعوده، وهي أيضاً، في نظر المسيحيين، رمز رفض من أرسله الله: إنه دليل على أن أمانة الله لوعوده تأبى أن تتحول إلى سبب ثقة متغطرسة للحصول على حقوق مكتسبة: شعب الله أيضاً معرّض لأن يفقد فرصته الكبرى ولأن يسمع: "*لا أعرف من أين أنتم*". هذا هو التعليم الأساسي لهذه الصفحة.
*السؤال والرد*
كان عدد كبير من المعلمين يؤكد: إن كل بني إسرائيل سيشتركون في المائدة المسيحانية: تقتضي ذلك أمانة الله على وعوده التي قطعها للآباء. ولكن هناك بعض المتشائمين الذين ما شاركوا الآخرين في رأيهم. يرد في كتاب عزرا الرابع وهو كتاب أبوكريفي: "*لقد أوجد الله هذا العالم لأناس كثيرين ولكن العالم الآتي لأناس قليلين... عدد الذين يهلكون يفوق عدد الذين يخلصون، بقدر ما تفوق الأمواج القطرة*" (4عزرا 1:8؛ 15:9). هكذا تطور جدال، في المدارس اللاهوتية يدور حول كثرة أو قلة عدد الذين يخلصون.
أراد أحدهم أن يستطلع رأي يسوع في هذا الأمر. لكن يسوع لا يأبه لهذا الجدال ولا يهتم به، لأنه مقتنع أن جوهر المسألة هو أمر آخر. ليس الخلاص أمراً مضموناً للجميع. هذا هو لب المسألة. لذلك يرد يسوع، كعادته، مغيراً السؤال: طرح السؤال "*رجل*" ويرد يسوع موجهاً كلامه إلى *الجميع*: "اجتهدوا.."، ما يقوله يخص الجميع لا البعض فقط. الأمر غير قاصر فقط على دارسي اللاهوت، بل هو أمر حيوي، أساسي يجب أن يشغل كل واحد: الجميع.
يطرح هذا الرجل سؤالاً عاماً، مدرسياً، مجرداً. يرد يسوع موجهاً الكلام لأشخاص محددين، لكل الحاضرين ولطارح السؤال. يتحول التساؤل العام إلى تساؤل شخصي، ومن مسألة بحث إلى نمط قناعة ونمط حياة أخلاقية.
يلجأ يسوع إلى صورة نابضة بالحياة (لو24:13-25): الباب ضيق الذي يفتح لفترة قصيرة جداً، ويتزاحم أمامه جمهور كبير للمرور منه. لذلك يجب المبادرة والسرعة والاهتمام بدون تردد، كما لو كانت مباراة. والأفعال التي يستعملها إنجيل القديس لوقا أفعال معبّرة للغاية: "اجتهدوا" "سيحاولون" "يستطيعون" لا يعني ضيق الباب أن الذين يخلصون قليلون، إذا كانوا كثيرين أو قليلين فهو في علم الله.  يعني ضيق الباب أنه يجب الإسراع والاجتهاد.
*لا أعلم من أين أنتم*
ربما قصد من طرح السؤال البشر عموماً والوثنيين بنوع خاص. يوجّه يسوع الانتباه إلى شعب الله. قد يبقى خارجاً حتى أعضاء شعب بني إسرائيل (لو28:13) لا يكفي أن ينتمي المرء إلى الشعب المختار، أو أن يكون قريب الرب أو أن يفتخر بميراثه الديني: "*لقد أكلنا وشربنا أمامك، لقد علمت في ساحاتنا*" (26:13). لا يترك يسوع أيّة فرصة لأوهام معاصريه. يخطئ من يعتقد أنه يخلص بفضل آبائه واستحقاقاتهم. كما يخطئ أيضاً من يعتقد أن خلاص الوثنيين أصعب من خلاص اليهود.
يصف يسوع الملكوت على الطريقة اليهودية، مستعملاً صورة المأدبة المسيحانية، التي يجلس فيها المختارون بجوار الآباء (أش6:25، لو16:14-24؛ 16:22). ولكن ما يعطي حق الجلوس مع الآباء ليس هو الانتماء إلى الشعب، بل هو الإيمان. إنه من الممكن أن يُحرم من هذه المأدبة أبناء الأنبياء وأبناء إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب. كما أنّه من الممكن أن يتكئ فيها أغراب أتوا من المشرق والمغرب والشمال والجنوب، بينما يُطرد القريبون: "لا أعلم من أين أتيتم؟"
ونؤكد أن ما يصح لمعاصري يسوع يصح للجميع. إن ما يصح لليهود يصح أيضاً للمسيحيين. لقد استعمل إنجيل القديس كلمات مشابهة وطبقها على المسيحيين: السيئين: "*يارب، أما باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك طردنا الشياطين؟ وباسمك أتينا بالمعجزات الكثيرة؟ فأقول لهم علانية: ما عرفتكم قط. إليكم عني أيها الأثمة*" (مت 22:7-23).


----------

